# Working Dogs, seen one ?????



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Anybody seen a dog lately that just was like a wow factor to ya either at a trial, for sale, male, female, adult, pup, etc................ ?


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

yep and I got him quick before someone else did.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Lookin at two of them now


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

I just recently worked a DS named Mexx, owned by Jeff Gamber. He left an impression with me for sure. Strong in the work, very clear in the head and trainable. Also super social. Absolutely my kind of dog.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

One of the people I train with has a male from this litter, he is around 9 months now, a real nice young dog. Good nerve and drive, he seems promising so far.

http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-details/14264/vom-Nordenstolz


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

we have a mwd that i like better than all the others
he is a gsd and smaller than most
VERY bright eyes who loves to work but is a pleasure to handle
likes people as much as he likes to bite them
quieter than most when he knows some action is coming his way
and he's ten years old but still very quick on his feet 
hate to see him retire but hope he's here when he does cause i'd love to adopt him


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jason Davis said:


> I just recently worked a DS named Mexx, owned by Jeff Gamber. He left an impression with me for sure. Strong in the work, very clear in the head and trainable. Also super social. Absolutely my kind of dog.


Yea I got to see him work in Tampa with the dutchmen, he was a nice dog to watch


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

names of the dogs would be nice folks or some video............................


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

They are what YOU see in them!


----------



## Charles Lerner (Sep 6, 2009)

10 years old, still loves to work, and more importantly, can still work? That's a breeding animal.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

i found this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThAycHT5Geo

pjp


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Tulikumma Petoelain aka Papi.. He's a different kind of dog. 

Not for the weak of heart or for someone who thinks they're going to show him who's the boss.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Yea I got to see him work in Tampa with the dutchmen, he was a nice dog to watch


I really like that he's not all mouth and no brains. He's very trainable a such a stable dog! I wish I saw more dogs like him on a regular basis, but unfortunately they're hard to come by, especially in my sport.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jesus Alvarez said:


> Tulikumma Petoelain aka Papi.. He's a different kind of dog.
> 
> Not for the weak of heart or for someone who thinks they're going to show him who's the boss.


Yea thats Frankies dog, got to see him as well, hes a street dog that you wouldnt want to meet in a dark alley way.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jason Davis said:


> I really like that he's not all mouth and no brains. He's very trainable a such a stable dog! I wish I saw more dogs like him on a regular basis, but unfortunately they're hard to come by, especially in my sport.


agree


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

While I haven't seen this dog in person Goran is one of my current favourites...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=_hESX__A2K4#/watch?feature=related&v=_hESX__A2K4


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

As a recent favourite stud dog, Sid would be one of my favourites. Shown here working with Elmar Mannes, his owner, who is a big influence in our protection training.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=lMLPc_pv2bc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=lMLPc_pv2bc


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello Tracey, 

For some reason the links you post never seem to work for me...lol


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry Tiago. I post from my iPad and for some reason it always puts that little m in front of the link. I will try to fix it now.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Sid v Haus Pixner - training video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLPc_pv2bc



Goran van Serburus training video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hESX__A2K4


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice, thank you.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sid Haus Pixner was our younger dog's father. Darach however, was his mother "to a T", Lana Randegger Schloss and was a joy to his breeder and helper.

I always enjoyed meeting Elmar Mannes - he knows so much about dog training, not only protection work - his knowledge of tracking is phenomenal, especially whether a dog is actually tracking or following a pattern often used for tracking.


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Saw Goran at the WUSV, my husband just got a pup


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Louise,

If you are the Louise who owns a Orry v Wannaer Hohen daughter then this news does not shock me.. You have good taste in dogs and I want a Goran puppy too! [-o<


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Tracey, yes that's me! 

Very happy with our Goran pup so far, strong healthy, food and ball drive both very good, already growling over his toys  should be fun!


----------

